# How long does the snow season last in Whistler?



## Hayabusa (Mar 11, 2013)

I just started snowboarding a month ago and already heavily addicted. So I don't know much about season length or reading weather forecasts/ conditions yet. 

There's a friend visiting in about 2 weeks and I was contemplating on going boarding together in Whistler, although I'm not sure how the snow conditions will be. I maybe naively bias towards thinking that it will still be wonderful up there in 2 weeks. I'm just guessing the snow will linger better there compared to cypress, although it's been pretty rainy recently...

Any advice as to how long will the snow last up there?

Thanks


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Hayabusa said:


> I just started snowboarding a month ago and already heavily addicted. So I don't know much about season length or reading weather forecasts/ conditions yet.
> 
> There's a friend visiting in about 2 weeks and I was contemplating on going boarding together in Whistler, although I'm not sure how the snow conditions will be. I maybe naively bias towards thinking that it will still be wonderful up there in 2 weeks. I'm just guessing the snow will linger better there compared to cypress, although it's been pretty rainy recently...
> 
> ...


It has a glacier.
If you can afford it, you can snowboard all year round:bowdown:


TT


----------



## Hayabusa (Mar 11, 2013)

...like I said total noob here  haha

MEGA AWESOME!!
Now I totally want to go during the summer too!
There's even a camp program... although I wonder if it's beneficial for a beginner like me? 

Anyone been up to the glacier in the summer? Is it super busy?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Hayabusa said:


> ...like I said total noob here  haha
> 
> MEGA AWESOME!!
> Now I totally want to go during the summer too!
> ...


I use to go August long weekend(Aug 1-3rd) that's the last weekend it's open to the public. 

After that, it's all private snowboard camps.

Here's a little preview of what you can expect to see:yahoo::thumbsup:


TT


----------



## luckboxing (Nov 16, 2010)

Whistler is open until the end of April, Blackcomb until the end of May.

The glacier is only open June 23-July 29 apparently.

Whistler Blackcomb - Glacier Skiing & Riding

I had tons of fun riding until the last weekend last year, but this will be my first year doing the glacier riding.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

luckboxing said:


> Whistler is open until the end of April, Blackcomb until the end of May.
> 
> The glacier is only open June 23-July 29 apparently.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure it's Aug long weekend, unless they changed it:dunno:

I used to go camping in Pemberton & hitch-hike to Whistler. 
4 years in a row, about ten years ago


TT


----------

